# Low Residency Programs?



## Christopher Gooley (Dec 8, 2016)

Anyone looking at the various low resident programs?

Emerson
Point Park
..... etc etc


----------



## Operator (Jan 24, 2017)

There's one in Vermont. MFA in Film | VCFA


----------

